# nanakis babies!



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

Well this clutch has been touch and go... 2 weeks before they were due to hatch a number of the eggs ruptured, for reasons unknown. humidity and temps were fine, i kept a close eye on them and on day 64 the first made it half way out of the egg, but unfortunately was very weak, sadly s/he passed away overnight, since then a further 6 have made it! 

The genetics of this clutch have me a little baffled, the mum is a sunglow motley and the father an amel cube... theoretically all babies *should* have been amel motley, so far.. not a single one and instead, this bunch!

#1 amel cube









#2 poss sunglow









#3 amel motley/stripe/cube










more to follow


----------

